#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Petrochemical plant commissioning procedure

## sasirkumar

Hi friends,

Anybody have pre-commissioning & commissioning procedure or manuals (detailing pressure test,leak test,hydrotest,mech cleaning,flushiing,blowing etc) for petrochemical plants like shell,Exxon,chevron or other big industry  

thx in advance



regardsSee More: Petrochemical plant commissioning procedure

----------


## funkkkky

Hi My Dears,

Anybody have pre-commissioning & commissioning procedure or manuals (detailing pressure test,leak test,hydrotest,mech cleaning,flushiing,blowing etc) for petrochemical plants like shell,Exxon,chevron or other big industry 

Thank you 

a.a.eliwa83@gmail.com

----------


## poya2000

dear all my friends
i need such reference urgently.

----------


## gaefra784

me too!!! can somebody help us??? thank you!!!

----------


## funkkkky

no one help thanks alot i think thier is alot of helpful memebers

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Dear Friends,

Find here a link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] with PRECOMMISSIONING PROCEDURE of JGC. The procedures included are as below
1.	TIGHTNESS TEST
2.	AIR BLOWING
3.	STEAM BLOWING
4.	MECH RUNNING TEST OF PUMPS
5.	FLANGE BOLT TIGHTENING

Regards.

----------

